# New PX4



## youandwhosearmy (Nov 6, 2007)

Just got back from purchasing a PX4.

This is my first handgun purchase and I am pumped. That thing is gorgeous.

I just started checking around here, and looks like I might have overpaid though. I got it out the door for $530. Thing is, availability for handguns is terrible up here in my neck of the woods. And this place is always the cheapest place compared with all the other stores in the area.

Whatever, its still all mine. Can't wait for the waiting period to end to get it to the range.


----------



## astrogus (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm kinda thinking i need one of those too. Sweet gun!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Great gun! I own the .40 cal version. You will really enjoy it! I paid $479.00for mine wholesale so you did not do to bad.


----------



## Doood (Oct 28, 2007)

You did better then me, I paid $538 two days ago which was the cheapest in town. Here's some pics of it http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=10361
as if you don't know what it looks like 

I've got my eye on the Walther P99 in OD Green too.


----------



## Pops 1 (Sep 23, 2007)

I bought one Monday a 40, one soft shooter. Pops


----------



## youandwhosearmy (Nov 6, 2007)

*One more question....*

Picked up my PX4 Last Friday, and have since put 200 rounds through it.

I love this gun. No pics yet, sorry, just been shooting and cleaning.

For a relatively inexpensive gun, I sure get a lot of looks and questions about it though. For instance, I got to shoot two different sigs, all cuz I let someone shoot it when he asked me what it was I was shootin, and he then offered me the same courtesy. And my buddy is ready to trade in his glock on one. The recoil difference in the .40 sure is sweet.

A question though, when I first looked at the gun I remember a blue circular container being in the case with the gun. When I went back to pick it up, I didnt even notice, but its no longer in the case. I had actually forgotten until my buddy who was there at the shop I bought it reminded me by asking what was in it when he saw it again at the range. What is this blue plastic thing?? Is there something important in there?


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Not sure about the Blue plastic thing but I have to say I am dealling with some envey issues right now... I cant wait to get my PX4....


----------



## PX4 Storm (Apr 14, 2007)

Go back and get your blue Beretta shot glass/jello mold, since it should be in the case. I'm serious!

It's been surmised that the blue thing is a spacer, so that when PX4s get stacked the cases don't crush. Makes sense to me, although no matter why it's in there, it's yours and you should have it.

I'd go back to the gun store and see what they did with it, especially since they overcharged you for the gun. You should at least get all the goodies. 



youandwhosearmy said:


> A question though, when I first looked at the gun I remember a blue circular container being in the case with the gun. When I went back to pick it up, I didnt even notice, but its no longer in the case. I had actually forgotten until my buddy who was there at the shop I bought it reminded me by asking what was in it when he saw it again at the range. What is this blue plastic thing?? Is there something important in there?


----------



## NCTexan (Sep 2, 2007)

The mystery blue Beretta cup makes a convenient place for used Q-tips, patches, etc. when cleaning.

Wow... those Beretta guys think of everything.


----------



## evsapi (Dec 7, 2007)

Hell yeah, those things are badass. I got to see one up close like, the DAY they were avaliable. They're a beautiful weapon.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have had one for about 6 months now and love it. 
I carry a Beretta 84 in the summer but have switched to the px4 for winter carry. I have about a thousand rounds through it and it has been flawless so far. I think you will really enjoy it. The only heartbreak is I paid $375 new for mine with three mags.......Sorry.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sometime in 2008, I will get a PX4 - Ive decided to get my first 40 cal handgun. I have shot the PX4 in 40 cal, and was amazed at how soft a shooter it is for a 40 cal.

Now, my next 3 guns are:

Beretta CX4 
Beretta PX4 
XD 45

I haven't decided which order they will come in, though...


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

*PX4 Jams*

Hey all. I just picked up a used Px4 40s&w the gun looks brand new, but when i 
insert my clip and release the slide, the first round jamms up. When shooting every thing works fine. I have cleaned and clean this thing over and over. Also it seems to be off sight, my glock 22 and my Fn9 are dead on compared to the Px4. any ideas welcome, and thanks.

One last thing how long should the night sights glow?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The PX4 doesn't have real night sights - those are luminescent sights.

If you are having jams - I'd contact Beretta.

As for the aim... Where are the shots going on the target?


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> The PX4 doesn't have real night sights - those are luminescent sights.
> 
> If you are having jams - I'd contact Beretta.
> 
> As for the aim... Where are the shots going on the target?


they seem to all off to the left by a inch or two, from where i am shooting.


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

I have been shooting the .40 and it's always on target. I am thinking of a sub-compact in the same and maybe a .45 when they come out.

You can get regular night sights for these if you want them..


----------



## NCTexan (Sep 2, 2007)

> but when i
> insert my clip and release the slide, the first round jamms up.


The PX4 needs a fair amount of momentum to chamber the first round.

I found that when I let the slide go slowly with my hand, sometimes the round did not chamber completely. However, taking my hand off the slide and just releasing the slide release... chambers a round every time.


----------



## Pops 1 (Sep 23, 2007)

I bought a PX4 40 loved it so much I bought the 9mm. Pops


----------



## mike310 (Jan 3, 2008)

o0h yes ,definately curious about the storm. just bought my first 2 pistols since moving to fl. a glock21sf and a ruger sr9. i have been curious to own a 40cal so if/when i decide to get one(and it feels like it will be soon) the px4 in 40cal will be it. enjoy:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll be getting a 40 cal PX4 in the next 2-3 weeks. 

I had a CX4 but didn't like it. I just sold it, and will use the cash for the PX4.

I tried a mag thru a 40 cal about a year or so ago - I was amazed at the lack of recoil for a 40 cal.

The rotating barrel in the 9mm didn't do as much for it I think. But it works well in 40 cal.

I've already bought some 40 cal rounds to store. So, just need the gun. The prices are too high in my area. I will probably hit the next gunshow.


----------



## Goldfinger (Jul 31, 2012)

I just joined the ranks of Beretta owners last week. I was so excited about it that I decided to start my own YouTube gun channel. I made one video of the Px4 and posted it. Planning on making a couple more on it before I go to my other guns. If you'd like to see it, I'll link to it here. I'm not a professional videographer so don't be too harsh on me.

*VIDEO OF BERETTA PX4 COMPACT*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, holy old posts...

Since my last post, I did get a 40 cal PX4. Later sold it to put the $ towards a custom 1911 I ordered in 2008.

Had a 9mm PX too, until I sold it last month to pay for a second M&P Shield. But, the PX4 is a fantastic gun!


----------



## Goldfinger (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm looking forward to shooting my compact this week. I just bought a box of 100 Federal FMJ 9mm at Walmart for $19.97. Cheaper than my .380.


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

youandwhosearmy said:


> Just got back from purchasing a PX4.
> 
> This is my first handgun purchase and I am pumped. That thing is gorgeous.
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad, the cheapest I could find it locally here is the $550 that I paid.


----------



## Goldfinger (Jul 31, 2012)

My PX4 Compact performed flawlessly. Very little recoil. No FTF or FTE. Flawless. And very accurate, too. Small groups. I just need to get some night sights now, but I'm not sure whether to go with the Trijicon or the Meprolight. Any suggestions?


----------



## JustinIS... (Sep 12, 2012)

I am trying to get my hands on 1 of these compacts. They are not available in California as of yet. Would it be a good choice for a concealed carry??


----------



## DallasCJ (Aug 19, 2012)

I just picked up a PX4 in 9mm with an OD frame. I haven't shot it yet, but really like the feel of the grip and the trigger. I've read lots about the rotating barrel system when researching a Stoeger Cougar which I have yet to buy, and am anxious to see what it does for recoil. I have LOTS of other 9's to compare it to.


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

Any of you PX4 owners swap out the stock sights for better ones? if yes, what did you end up using?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

numbertwo said:


> Any of you PX4 owners swap out the stock sights for better ones? if yes, what did you end up using?


Trijicon


----------

